# 3D aquarium backgrounds



## ezlife

Does anybody know where I can get a 3D aquarium background? I dont know how to describe it, but its basically a panel that is 3D with rocks, trees, etc.

I heard they are made from fiberglass, or styrophome, or some other kind of materials. Anybody done this yet? right now i want to get rid of the "aquarium wallpaper" and get something that looks more natural and realistic.


----------



## marco

try aquarium services. they might have them


----------



## Innes

The ones I've seen are the same as regular backgrounds, but with 3D pics on them, they are not all that good.
My local fish shop sells them, I would think yours will.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

they are the "back to nature" ones and if you search the web you can find a supplier. I found one in texas. They are made out of styrofoam and are actually 3d. They are pretty steaply priced though, I would consider making my own before buying one.


----------



## traumatic

i have a 55 gal hex, i put foil on the back 3 sides. i think it looks cool.

anyone else have that look goin on?:rock:


----------



## marco

i use black garbage bags as a black background... cause im a 15yr old kid with a tight bugget.


----------



## Razorlips

You can make your own 3D background by making a fiberglass mold slightly larger than the back of your tank. Be sure the edges are flattened near the size you need so you can trim it to fit. You also want to be sure to allow room for heaters or filter clearance. After the mold is made you can thin down some aquarium safe silicon and paint it on the mold. You want to work in 1 square foot areas at a time. Once the silicon is on you can cover it with sand and let it dry. Only do a small area at a time. I use a gray color aquarium sand that I got from my lfs. Let this dry thoroughly to prevent any leaching of chemicals into the tank.

If SONY ever decides to give my camera back! I'll post some pics of this. It looks sweet and it's as individual as the person who builds it.

As the fiberglass starts to setup you can work it from the back with plastic gloves on to create the 3D effect you want. You can then fasten it to the inside of the tank with suction cups hooked pins that are glassed to the back of the panel you just built. Cost is around $30 for a 90 gallon tank.

Here's a link to help give you some tips on

building a 3D background

Sounds like allot of work but it's pretty simple. :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Black Piranha

nothing like some 3d images of other fish to mess with the fishes head


----------



## ezlife

I did a search on "back to nature" backgrounds and yes this is what i am talking about. BUT i cant find anyone to sell them in the U.S. only in europe, etc.

does anybody have a U.S. source and can give me a general idea on what it costs to purchase one for a 55 gallon?

I will be honest, i am NOT an artisitc person, i tried painting my car and that turned out to be a nightmare and needed thousands of dollars to correct, so i would rather buy one if possible, lol.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly

Not exactly sure about one for a 55 gallon but the large Amazonas (200cm X 60cm or about 6' by2') runs close to a grand. Think it was about 740 plus shipping. Yes shipping was at least 150. They do look awesome.
Here is a link, they also have a few pictures of them installed under custom tanks and their forum has some more details about them.

Back to Nature tanks

Here is another with someone installing a smaller one.

 Back to Nature Installation

Also check herpsupplies.com for a few smaller ones.

grosse gurke, what one did you actually see? I was planning on having a tank buit with these installed. Now I'm think 2 of the smaller ones put together. The only problem is not actually seeing them. The large Amazonas was said to stick out 17" and 21" on the side and up to 21" in the middle. I can't image spending that much money to lose so much tank space. Can you shed any light on this?


----------



## DiXoN

jewel the tank set up maker has them as accessories not expensive and do look ok dont use them myself though


----------



## Grosse Gurke

LarryMoeCurly said:


> grosse gurke, what one did you actually see? I was planning on having a tank buit with these installed. Now I'm think 2 of the smaller ones put together. The only problem is not actually seeing them. The large Amazonas was said to stick out 17" and 21" on the side and up to 21" in the middle. I can't image spending that much money to lose so much tank space. Can you shed any light on this?


 Never saw one in person, just found some pics on the web. You have the same reservations as I and that it would take up too much swimming space for my fish. I love the look but unless I had a very wide tank I dont think it is practical.


----------



## Judazzz

For more info on those Back to Nature backgrounds, take a look at their website: *Back to Nature website*

Those backgrounds are really cool as ice, but too frickin' expensive for my liking...


----------



## ezlife

Thanks for the links, i am going to email them and see if they can give me a price for my 55.

i just wonder some stuff:

1) piranhas are not all that smart, so if its made out of fiberglass or styropfom, then what happens if they bit it? if there are little chunks missing from the background it will render it useless.

2) what about my "hang on the back" power filters? i dont think they will fit anymore?

anybody know or have a guess? Thanks.


----------

